# Trying to identify a green bottle



## adclayton (May 17, 2015)

Hello, I came across this bottle and can't seem to find another like it online. I was wondering if someone could help me identify it. It needs cleaning, I know. My cat seems to like the smell as it was at a nearby creek. Lol.

Pictures are included and the green glass has a very tiny texture on it, except for a few inches at the top. On the bottom, it says I-Way Beverages , 1805-CK, CONTENTS 1PT.12FL.OZ, Duraglas, and has the numbers/letters 23 08 & 4C on it. Around the bottle sides it says: No deposit, No return, and Not to be refilled.

Let me know if you have any thoughts, thanks.

Adam


----------



## woody (May 17, 2015)

I remember ginger ale came in those bottles.


----------



## adclayton (May 17, 2015)

Interesting. Do you know a year? I'm guessing 40's to 50's based on the duraglass.


----------



## woody (May 17, 2015)

Typical of a 50's era dump.


----------



## adclayton (May 17, 2015)

Yeah, think I figured it out. What I thought was a zero is actually the O-I logo. Looks to be made in LA in 1958. Ginger ale/soda bottle is probably correct. Thanks for the help.


----------

